# Is my dane too skinny?!



## laylaluna (Oct 20, 2007)

She's a Great Dane pup, about 1.5 years

The dogs have 24/7 access to food (high quality dry) and she eats quite a bit. We've tried all different brands with no difference.

She's happy and healthy as a horse, no problems whatsoever accept for the fact that she seems too skinny despite access to all the food she could want to eat.

I'm sure she could easily fatten up with steak and potatoes every night, but I don't think having to entice her to eat more is the answer.

I'm just wondering if people think she's underweight. She's my first Dane, so any other Great Dane people out there have a breed-specific answer?


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh no, She looks wonderful to me! You should be able to see a visible 'waist line' and be able to feel her ribs by just running your hands over her sides.


----------



## dane&cockermom (Oct 16, 2007)

she looks a little thin, but who am i to talk, i have the world's smallest great dane weighing in at only 80lbs at 2 years old! lol. people have stopped me and asked me if i feed her. but the vet has told me nothing is wrong with her. she's got a healthy appetite (at least now she FINALLY does.) 

i think you're baby looks pretty good. she's still groing into her body anyway.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

I think she looks lovely. =)


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

I don't think she's too thin at all. I don't even really see her ribs in the two side shots. I think she's perfect.

Some people think Mac is skinny...but its because Americans (I don't know where you are from...this is me I'm referring to) are accustomed to seeing dogs overweight...fat and happy so to speak. They aren't necessarily used to seeing a dog at an appropriate weight. 

Your dane looks gorgeous.


----------



## Trainer (Feb 18, 2009)

She looks great! Try to keep her that way. It will be difficult in the next 1 1/2 years. As a general rule Danes tend to grow up 2 years and out another year after that. She will fill out a lot more than she is. Try not to let her.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

It's estimated that 44% of dogs in the U.S. are actually overweight, so most people that you meet probably do not know what a 'fit' dog looks like. This is how many of us who have healthy-shaped dogs tend to get comments about how out dogs look 'too thin'. Don't take such comments too seriously.


----------



## laylaluna (Oct 20, 2007)

This is all great to hear

I thought she looked fine and never really thought much of it, until the Humane Society showed up at my front door after a neighbor reported a "big EMACIATED dog" in the yard. The officers had to come into my home and check everything out and I was completely mortified by the incident. They said she looked fine and left, but it has left me scared and paranoid.


----------



## tuesday (Feb 17, 2009)

That's horrible! I think your neighbors need to read up on what a FIT dog looks like. She looks great!


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

laylaluna said:


> This is all great to hear
> 
> I thought she looked fine and never really thought much of it, until the Humane Society showed up at my front door after a neighbor reported a "big EMACIATED dog" in the yard. The officers had to come into my home and check everything out and I was completely mortified by the incident. They said she looked fine and left, but it has left me scared and paranoid.


Heh, I'd print out some copies of this page and secretly stick them on the doors of your neighbor's houses. Maybe they'll learn something. =P


----------



## PaintedPretty33 (Mar 4, 2009)

No, I think she looks great! Happy and healthy. If she's got free access to food, there isn't much you can do to keep weight on her except try different brands. The biggest thing you want to look for in GOOD dog foods is the ingredients... anything that has corn in the top 3 ingredients is not good... dogs cannot digest corn. You want meat to be the number one ingredient... be it chicken or lamb or what ever. 

Other than that she really does look amazing... just tell your neighbors to shove it! The way I understand it, Danes tend to be VERY hard to keep weight on... so you're doing something right.


----------



## BestFriends (Mar 4, 2009)

She looks perfect to me!


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

She looks good to me


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

laylaluna said:


> This is all great to hear
> 
> I thought she looked fine and never really thought much of it, until the Humane Society showed up at my front door after a neighbor reported a "big EMACIATED dog" in the yard. The officers had to come into my home and check everything out and I was completely mortified by the incident. They said she looked fine and left, but it has left me scared and paranoid.


yeah, one of our neighbors did that to us with our horse. the state troopers showed up first just to see if there really was a problem, then they would call if there was. well they didnt even have to get out of their car to see she was well fed! she was also 7 months pregnant! she was as big as the barn itself! they had a good laugh at the fact that someone tried to call that in. the things people do these days......

anyway, i think she looks good. this is about the time that shes going to start filling out. both of my girls are actually about the same age as yours, my harlequin is going to be 2 in july, and shes filling out now. she actually just had another growth spurt, right when i thought she was finally done, but shes a BIG girl. i think she weighs around 120lbs right now, and shes very fit.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

I think she is just tad skinny IMO


----------



## mylittlebecky (May 27, 2008)

she looks great! you are doing a wonderful job!


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

If you do a Google search for 'Great Dane', you can see lots of adult dogs that are not much bigger than she is. She's still in the puppy stage, and like others have said, she should fill out eventually.

Here is a pic of pretty 3 year old Dane. He has more bone, but also is the same overall shape as your gal:









As long as her hips aren't poking out, and her spine and ribs aren't obvious, I wouldn't change her diet. She may need a bit more if she hits a growth spurt, though.


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

LeRoy isn't as big as a great dane, but I noticed he would look skinny and emaciated right at the start of a growth spurt. Then he'd fill out again. It has happened several times.


----------



## Beethoven (Jan 25, 2009)

She looks skinny, but i wouldn't say in a bad way. her back bone nor her ribs are visible, and that means that she's a healthy weight. As long as she's active and eating well, it's not a problem. She's a beautiful dog.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

She looks perfect to me! As far as I know, a leaner Great Dane is much better than one that is too heavy. All the weight can be hard on their joints etc.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

I think your Dane looks great, dogs are supposed to be lean, and as long as the first ribs aren't prominent that's okay. It's not that bad if you can see 2 or 3 ribs, as long as you can't see hip bones or all of the ribs.


----------



## hsieh (Mar 7, 2009)

i have 2 dogs that are 10 years young and they are very skinny. they eat as much dog food as they want but they exercise. not that i deprive them of food. i never feed them human food.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I think she looks great. I am so sick of seeing fat dogs. Especially large breed dogs that are more prone to hip/joint issues. Keeping them on the lean side is for their own good. I think many people have fat dogs and see them as healthy so when they see a dog that is actually fit they see it as being skinny. Your dog looks wonderful!


----------

